# Marking Toolbits



## gmac (Jul 22, 2009)

I've started to accumulate more toolbits for the lathe than my memory can deal with :big:. Some for brass, stainless, hard steel, special uses etc. How do you mark 1/4" bits permanently or at least until you've used them enough to know what they are for? Permanent ink markers are useless - how about a cheap/small engraver?

All ideas welcome....

Thanks
Garry


----------



## GailInNM (Jul 22, 2009)

Garry,
I use a chemical etching pen for marking all sorts of steel parts. They are like a fine point felt tip marker, but contain a acid and selenium mix that makes a fairly black mark steel. They will not work on alum or brass. 

The first photo at:
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=5153.msg57193#msg57193
shows a parting tool with the .025 width marked on it using this pen.

After marking with it, let it dry a few seconds and wipe with a water dampened rag. Then wipe with oil. If you don't wipe with water, the mark spreads after a few months. Not a lot, but makes it look a little fuzzy. 

I got mine from Enco. I bought a second one have as I figured they would not last long, but the first one is still going after over a year of use.

Here are a couple of links. 

http://www.use-enco.com/CGI/INSRIT?PARTPG=INSRAR2&PMAKA=308-0495&PMPXNO=12171421

http://www.swissprec.com/PDF/BRAND/2006/387.pdf

The Enco has a photo, but probably does not do you much good in Canada. 
The swissprec.com is SPI and they have about a dozen dealers in Canada.

Otherwise, just Google "Chemical etching pen" and you may find a dealer that you are used to working with. 

Gail in NM,USA


----------



## gmac (Jul 24, 2009)

Gail;
Thanks very much - as usual a fast, detailed and accurate assist - kudos my friend!

Garry


----------



## GailInNM (Jul 24, 2009)

Garry,
I forgot to mention that the part needs to be oil/grease free or it will contaminate the tip. An alcohol or acetone wipe before marking is adequate.

For small bits and pieces that are too small to mark all the info on them that you want, a supply of small zipper plastic bags works well. If you buy some, try to get the heavy duty ones with about 4 mil thickness. The really cheap ones are only about 1 or 2 mil thickness and the zippers tend to tear out with repeated use. I keep 3x5 inch and 2-1/2X3 on hand. A scrap of paper inside keeps all the info on it. Of course the problem comes with remembering to put the bit back in the bag after you use it. I stick the bag onto the lathe housing with a small magnet to remind me to put it away when I take it out.

Gail in NM,USA


----------

